# Our first "rejection letter"?



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Don't give up, there is so many Golden's out there that need a good home, one will come you're way.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Where in IL are you? Is driving to St. Louis to far? Try www.dirksfund.com


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

something good will come along. it's their loss to do that to you.
dont give up.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im sorry you didnt get approved..but there is a sweet golden out there for you..the right one..you just have to find him/her..and you will.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

They could contact another rescue near you (even a different breed rescue) and ask someone from that rescue to do a home check.

Most "dog people" know others all over the place and that goes for rescue people, especially. I'd be surprised if someone in their organization doesn't know someone who lives in your area.

Some rescue organizations, IMO, can't get out of their own way. This is just "laziness"...and possibly lack of cooperation with other groups. 

You think they'd make more of an effort since there are so many dogs needing good homes, especially now.

As others have said, don't give up....not all rescues are the same. 

Wishing you lots of good luck finding your pup!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Know how you feel. We attempted to rescue and were also turned away. It took me a long time to get over the bitter feelings that I had in response to the rejection postcard.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*That is really sad what with donations being down at most rescues, and more and more dogs being abandoned, turned in, etc and needig homes. My brother and his wife were turned down for the first adoption they tried---and he had been a life long dog owner, had spent $$$$$$$$ on their dalmatian who developed breast cancer in 3 breasts and had to have them removed, for their bassett hound that had chronic dry eye and had to have eye drops every day, plus a couple other aliments. His vet records showed he took care of his his dogs, kept them up to date on va, heartworm meds, etc. Their daughter was in 3rd year of college, son a freshman in high school, my brother is in fire department, mySIL has a great paying job with (yuk) insurance compnay. I forget what th "problem" was, but he said something like "We coulf have adopted 10 human kids easier than one rescue dog." They ended up getting a lab mix puppy from the pound and Maci is one of the most lovable and cutest things you evesaw.*


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

In my case, I felt they did a dis-service to a well deserving rescue dog in need of a home. But eventually, I came to the conclusion that the review board was nothing more then a group of well meaning people. I have to believe that they care about the dogs. Many are probably volunteers and they are probably doing their best.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i know it's frustrating for a lot of folks, but do keep in mind most of these organizations are all volunteer. i think most of the time their hearts are in the right place. and, alot of the times the policies they have don't make sense looking in, but make perfect sense to the folks who receive the calls on the other side - i.e. - you have to come get my dog b/c i'm moving, we had a baby, etc, etc.

a smaller rescue org may not have the resources to place a dog outside of their area. it's not just about a home visit - it's about also being able to effectively follow up with the new owners. and, while i know you aren't one of those folks, you'd be astounded at the number of "wonderful" dog owners who get glowing reviews from everyone who return rescues for the silliest reasons you can imagine.

L4R had a case where a woman adopted a dog, and the dog pooped in her living room - he had only been there for 14 hours mind you - and she threw the dog outside, unleashed, uncontained in any way and emailed the rescue that they had better come pick up the horrible dog they placed.

the folks at the rescue had to race out there and find the poor dog who had by then gotten hit by a car from running around loose and had thousands of dollars worth of medical bills for him. he's since been placed in a good home.

but, if you had seen her application, heard her vet references, etc, etc, you would have never expected it.

what's really unfortunate is those people are the ones that cause rescues to throw up all sorts of rules that other potential adopters get mad at. the point i'm trying to make is, while it's really hard to get rejected as a home, i really think most of the time the rescue is really trying it's best to handle this huge responsibility they've taken on in the best way they can.


now, also, have you checked the Craig's list in your area? i just looked at Rockford (it was as NE as i could figure out from a map) and there is a golden listed as well as an adorable black lab / possibly golden mix puppy.

good luck with your search and i hope you have a better experience with the next rescue you contact.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

So Sorry about not being "approved" . I'm sure the right pup will come along and need a great home and people soon.

Thanks for wanting to rescue.
Al & Tuff Dog


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm sorry, but I'm sure you'll find your next New Best Friend very soon. My daughter found her rescue, a small golden mix, on PetFinder. He was listed with Lab Rescue as being in Connecticut, but was actually in Tennessee. Her interview was done over the phone and through emails. He was driven from Tennessee to Massachusetts where my daughter met up with a group of other Adoptee's, all collecting their new best friends too. She said there were pure bred Golden's in the group of that arrived, so I'm sure yours is out there waiting for you.

Her rescued little guy, Conway, adores my daughter. It's as if he was her heartdog just waiting for her to find him. He's a very young 7 year old and looks like a mini Golden. He's adorable.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

was that by any chance As Good as Gold?


----------



## LogansMama (Mar 7, 2009)

I think everything works out the way it does for a reason...
There are nice animals at the county shelters etc.... Logan and
Luke are from the ASPCA... Cookie is from the humane society
and my newest cat is from some mean old man that said he was 
throwing the kittens in a dumpster
I would even check the craigslist.. I have seen a BIG increase of
dogs on there since this whole economy thing started... people 
are losing houses and have no place to go ... etc


----------



## LogansMama (Mar 7, 2009)

Here is the craigslist for areas in IL http://geo.craigslist.org/iso/us/il .. just becareful of some people and their supposed "rehoming fee" there are dogs that need real help at high kill shelters like Sadie here

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/pet/1069026477.html


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

I really love Dirk's Fund in Saint Louis- try them!


----------



## Auretrvr (May 6, 2008)

*I am sorry....*

It does seem so wrong that you were not accepted. I am always glad that so many rescue orgs screen carefully, since many of the dogs they place came from irresponsible people and have suffered enough. Hate to see the pups go to sad places. On the other hand the risk is "throwing out the puppy with the bathwater". Our next pup will likely be a rescue and I worry about our eligibility. We have a lovely home, but an odd lot that doesn't lend itself to fencing. An e fence is not an option either. Yet we have had 2 very healthy, happy goldens who are walked daily, taken biking, hiking, camping, and to the dog park or playcare if the weather is too awful to get outside. We are retired and our dog is with us every moment. It will be a tough search when the day comes. I do believe your dog is out there. Have you thought of contacting a breeder or club near you? My first golden was a retired obedience trial girl and a treasure. Show people sometimes look for good placement for their older dogs as they often cycle those generations sooner than we would. The grapevine is the key here as they want to know who you are. Maybe there is a service dog kennel near. A friend was "mom" to a puppy that was scheduled to go to service "college" but the pup balked at crossing crowded streets and didn't complete the program. She now has a wonderful dog! Just a few options. Best of luck!


----------



## Lily'sMom (Dec 30, 2008)

Don't feel bad - I was rejected this morning myself! Because I work and I'm gone from the house for 6-7 hours a day. They never even bothered to discuss it with me - they just sent me a rejection. Had they asked a few questions, they would know that I'm a teacher, so I'm home early and have the summer off. I understand that they need to be careful when placing a dog, but most people who go seeking to help a golden retriever in need are not out to do anything more than love them.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't know your specific rescue so I can't judge but i do know that our rescue in Nebraska are all volunteers and sometimes we don't have someone to go to the other end of NE. to do a home visit or can't find anyone.
I am sorry you weren't approved. I am sure you will find your golden some other way.

Lily's Mom, I can't believe they didn't approve you because you work! and especially when you are a teacher!!! GRRIN is very strict but not even that strict!! I am so sorry!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We at Dirks have adopted a few dogs out that we couldnt do the home visit and we based it off there vet records and talking to there vet.....


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> They could contact another rescue near you (even a different breed rescue) and ask someone from that rescue to do a home check.
> 
> Most "dog people" know others all over the place and that goes for rescue people, especially. I'd be surprised if someone in their organization doesn't know someone who lives in your area.
> 
> ...


I was going to post the same thing about why another rescue closer to you could not have been contacted to do the home visit. Good luck on your search for the next addition to your family.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> was that by any chance As Good as Gold?


It was not As Good as Gold. We have seen these folks at a couple of pet expos and we have nothing what so ever against them. This "other" organization had more of what we were looking for and that's why we applied there.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Maybe try As Good as Gold next? I know they're pretty particular as to who they place dogs with (I once considered rescuing rather than getting a puppy, but knew we'd "fail" because we don't have a fenced in yard), but it's worth a shot.

You'll get your dog eventually, and it will be worth the wait, I'm sure of it.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Maggies mom said:


> Where in IL are you? Is driving to St. Louis to far? Try www.dirksfund.com


 
Thanks for the link. We will look into this.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Kelbys'Dad said:


> Thanks for the link. We will look into this.


Feel free to pm if you have any questions... Im a volunteer for Dirks and know they dogs well.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

We have adopted two beautiful goldens from Dirk's Fund. Please check them out.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Some rescues are bigger and have more, spread out volunteers. It will work out, I am sure. Our rescue doesn't do a home visit as long as you have good vet references and have had a dog in the last couple of years (to base the vet references on). Please keep the faith!

Lily's Mom, can you PM me which group you applied with? I know that our rescue does not turn people down just because they work. Sometimes we (as fosters) won't adopt a puppy do a household where everyone is gone all day, but it's different with an adult. Matter of fact, the majority of our foster homes work full time!


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Ardeagold said:


> They could contact another rescue near you (even a different breed rescue) and ask someone from that rescue to do a home check.
> 
> Most "dog people" know others all over the place and that goes for rescue people, especially. I'd be surprised if someone in their organization doesn't know someone who lives in your area.
> 
> ...


Thanks! This was pretty much our exact sentiments last evening. 

I know emotions play into these things, and I'm sure they affected my posting from last night. It's difficult to say we were rejected when the application wasn't even processed, and the decision was made by one person, not a review board. And we would not expect their people, which are volunteers, to travel the length of Nebraska for our benefit. We are not like that. But.... we are not that far away from this organization, and like others have said, arrangements and a little cooperation could have helped the whole process.

I can see now that involving ourselves with an adoption will require a great deal of patience, and we are willing to do this. I hope things go better than our first time around, because honestly the only one getting the short end of the stick this time was a beautiful Golden needing a good, caring home.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Sounds like we already have a couple of marks against us. We both work (present day excepted) and we don't have a fenced yard. But we have successfully raised all of ours without a fence. It's referred to as leash training, something we all know is good for all dogs, but a necessity for any who exist in a suburban environment.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Dirk's Fund has SO many goldens needing homes!!! That Zuzu stole my heart! He is adorable!!!! Wish I could run right down there and get him. Kelby's Dad , I'm am sure you can find a forever pup there!


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Lily'sMom said:


> Don't feel bad - I was rejected this morning myself! Because I work and I'm gone from the house for 6-7 hours a day. They never even bothered to discuss it with me - they just sent me a rejection. Had they asked a few questions, they would know that I'm a teacher, so I'm home early and have the summer off. I understand that they need to be careful when placing a dog, but most people who go seeking to help a golden retriever in need are not out to do anything more than love them.


That is a bunch of crap. Here you are wanting to do a good deed and someone rejects you without even bothering to give you a phone call. I'm sure most of the people that volunteer their services to these organizations are well meaning people, but some appear to be fanatics. I see for sale ads, some even free, almost daily in the paper for puppies that all you have to do is make a call then go by and pick up your new buddy. That is exactly how I got my current golden. 

I had planned to try a rescue group when I'm in need of another golden, but I'm not planning on jumping through a bunch of hoops for an overly eager volunteer at one of these groups. I sometimes see goldens and labs at the local dog pound. Just bring $50 and it's yours. My vet's clinic has signs posted all the time for available dogs. There are just too many easier ways to obtain a puppy.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Please don't bad mouth rescues. We have had too many people give their goldens back abused and neglected. Or like someone earlier shared, just let them loose. Rescue is here for the DOG!

Our first priority is the golden! maybe some are too strict, but at least we know the dog will go to a good home after a thorough check. These are two examples of holes in the structure but at least it was an error on the side of the adopter and not the dog!

Not all rescues are like the two discussed here. Like at Dirk's Fund, there are many goldens out there who you can save!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

We usually want some kind of fencing but we have adopted dogs out that they didnt have a fence.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I know all about the frustration of being rejected by a golden retriever rescue. When my first golden passed away I applied to a golden rescue and was turned down because I ran a home daycare plus there were children under the age of 5 yrs living in the house. So, then I tried to find a good breeder to get a pup instead but was turned down by all of the breeders that I contacted--again because I had small children in the house  Finally, I just looked in the newspaper and that's how I got Jack . His breeder was just a hobby breeder--she owned the mother and her daughter owned the father of the pups--she thought that it was wonderful that I had children in the house!

I'm not sure if Labs4Rescue adopts to your area (I'll check because they have a large area of the country that they adopt to) but that's where I got 2 of my dogs and one of them was is a golden retriever (Nash). Just last week they had 4 goldens listed in their petfinder listings...so you might check them out. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Lily'sMom (Dec 30, 2008)

They rejected me because I said I wanted a puppy and since I am gone during the day - they said they would not adopt one to me. I am fine with that part of it - if that is their rules. My problem with it is they could have/should have called and asked me a few questions or offered me the chance at an older dog. I am probably a but raw right now after losing my girl this week and I know I am emotional! So to be be told I cannot be adopted to sort of broke my already broken heart. (I even put on the application that I lost my golden this week!) I will look elsewhere and find a new baby to love - maybe even TWO! = )


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Lily'sMom said:


> They rejected me because I said I wanted a puppy and since I am gone during the day - they said they would not adopt one to me. I am fine with that part of it - if that is their rules. My problem with it is they could have/should have called and asked me a few questions or offered me the chance at an older dog. I am probably a but raw right now after losing my girl this week and I know I am emotional! So to be be told I cannot be adopted to sort of broke my already broken heart. (I even put on the application that I lost my golden this week!) I will look elsewhere and find a new baby to love - maybe even TWO! = )


I agree that they should have offered the chance of an older dog... Our rescue doesnt adopted puppies out if the people work 40 hours a week and someone isnt home to let them out during the day , BUT always offer an older dog.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

I know your frustration and sorry about that. Unfortunately it sounds like they just don't have the volunteers to drive out two hours. And that's sad for the rescue and for you. At least they gave you the decency to let you know. It probably is difficult for them to turn people away for this reason. I once tried to adopt a senior thru a rescue and was just strung along. I still to this day haven't gotten any formal response. Everything happens for a reason. Your pup is waiting out there whether it's from a reputable breeder, rescue, or shelter. Good luck to you and do what's best for you and your family.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

*we were rejected as well*

We were rejected as well because of our working hours. It was like being told we were not good enough. I understand they want the "best option" for the pup, but rejected on this one issue was heart breaking, we were not even given a second look because of it. We have to work. I really wanted a golden and felt guilty about that...so I did a lot of research and ended up at a good breeder. 

Noah now has that plan and he does very well. He is loved, well adjusted, and very very happy. I only wish we could have given that opportunity to a rescue at the time.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Lily'sMom......sorry to hear about your loss. Hang in there.



Ever since our first pup years ago, we have had a wonderful pet service come every day and let ours out to do business and stretch their legs. The people are great and we trust them without question. It's a solution that has worked well for us.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

gold'nchocolate said:


> I'm not sure if Labs4Rescue adopts to your area (I'll check because they have a large area of the country that they adopt to) but that's where I got 2 of my dogs and one of them was is a golden retriever (Nash). Just last week they had 4 goldens listed in their petfinder listings...so you might check them out. Good luck in your search.


I just checked and Labs4Rescue does adopt to the state of Illinois. Check them out. I have found that they try to be pretty accurate in their description of their dogs so you can tell almost right away if a certain dog might not be a good fit for your household or if a certain dog will be a PERFECT fit for your household.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> We usually want some kind of fencing but we have adopted dogs out that they didnt have a fence.


Yes, I sometimes see this as a requirement. And I would be rejected because of this. But when I got my puppy, she stayed in an enclosed pen in a room of my house or I dropped her off at my mother's house on the way to work. When she was old enough(6 months) I installed an invisible fence and trained her. Worked like a charm. I'm now retired and live closer to my mother. This house doesn't have a fence. But again, I installed an invisible fence. But rarely use it. She's with me when I'm home, or I drop her off at my mother's house when I go play golf.

I'll be glad to offer an abused golden a home someday. It would be a very satisfying experience. But it does chap me to see that some potentially good homes are rejected because of a few black and white rules. If that's bad mouthing, so be it.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

bwoz said:


> I know your frustration and sorry about that. Unfortunately it sounds like they just don't have the volunteers to drive out two hours. And that's sad for the rescue and for you. At least they gave you the decency to let you know. It probably is difficult for them to turn people away for this reason. I once tried to adopt a senior thru a rescue and was just strung along. I still to this day haven't gotten any formal response. Everything happens for a reason. Your pup is waiting out there whether it's from a reputable breeder, rescue, or shelter. Good luck to you and do what's best for you and your family.


Sometimes Rescues drop the ball because there are so many volunteers involved. It is frustrating for us too. We have two phone interviews when someone calls our hotline. Then the intake coordinator passes off to another and things can get dropped. There are so many coordinators, rescue workers, home visitors, transporters etc it is easy to make a mistake.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I know just how you feel. I was rejected by NorCal GRR because I work full time. And I had already adopted a dog from them a few years ago. I was looking for an older dog (5+ years), and people aren't exactly lining up to adopt dogs of that age. If anyone had bothered to talk to me, they would have learned that if I need to come home at noon to give medication or otherwise take care of a sick dog, I do that (and did for a few years). Imagine, a single person in one of the most expensive places in the country has to work full time.:doh: I was so angry I removed the group from my will. I talked to the president of the group, who assured me they had nothing against working people. It was in fact a volunteer who imposed her own rules on my request to adopt. That was just plain wrong.

Fortunately, Homeward Bound doesn't have such anal rules.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jackson's Mom*

Jacksons Mom:

boy, they sure lost out when they lost you as a volunteer.

I bet at least 88% of people HAVE to work full time.

Homeward Bound's gain!!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I would say that if there is anywhere on the application form to let the rescue know more about you, fill it in with everything! that you are a teacher, home in the summer, or that you will use a petsitting service when you're not home. Be as descriptive and as detailed as you can be, even if you have to send a separate email to accompany the application. 

Our rescue won't adopt more than an hour away (I think) and they almost always require a fence, especially if it's a young dog. I don't always agree with all the rules, but I assume they are in place for a reason....a learning curve on their part because of problems they have experienced in the past.

I was rejected by our rescue to be a foster home and/or to adopt because Merlin wasn't neutered yet (8 months old). It made me mad, because I'm a responsible dog owner! In fact I'm pretty sure I posted on this forum about it. Even though I explained why, it didn't matter. I guess I got over it though as I'm now a foster for them. LOL! Of course Merlin is neutered now....

I'm sorry that you got rejected...it's frustrating for sure. I know you'll find your Golden though!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Heck, I have been fostering for our group for 6 years, but I would not be allowed to adopt from our SPCA if I wanted to. I don't vaccinate my cats for anything but rabies. They are totally indoors and not exposed to any other cats, so there is no need. They would turn me down for that.

But that's okay. If I wanted to adopt another cat, I would just go another route. 

Actually, I was talking to one of our past intake coordinators and she told me that she would turn down a potential applicant if their cats had not seen a vet in a year. I told her that would mean that I would be turned down by her, even though I have been a foster for them for 6 years. I told her that I totally disagreed with that policy. I hate over vaccinating my dogs, it's even harder on cats' systems.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Kelbys'Dad said:


> Tomorrow is another day. We’ll move on and hopefully get the opportunity to deal with more reasonable people.


Not unlike adopting a human child, it can be a difficult road. I'm sure your willingness to forge ahead will pay off.


----------



## aussieresc (Dec 30, 2008)

I do rescue for another breed and we also have to turn people down if they are too far away. You get to see the best and worst of people when you volunteer for a rescue group. People are not always honest and that's why the need for a home visit. Keep in mind rescues are staffed by volunteers who have full time jobs, families and pets of their own so driving 2 hours to and from a home visit is very time consuming. 

Goldens are such a popular breed that I'm sure there is a rescue in your own area that would probably be happy to deal with your application.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

I don't have a problem with a group having certain rules and regs to follow. After all, you have to draw lines in the sand sometimes for whatever reason. But I do feel that a responsible rescue will have it all spelled out up front. And also, if there is a communication breakdown, there should be policys put into effect to make sure that isn't a weak point. Good homes could be lost and they are just as important as anyone in a rescue .


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

A "for what it's worth" ...........

As we were looking at listings for Golden Retriever rescues last night, we come across the listing for the rescue that "rejected" us. Right under their heading states,

"......serving blah blah blah and the Northern Illinois region." Uhhh......that's us.

The more we study, the more we read, the more we think we may approach this differently. Like so many organizations, some rescues seem to establish rules based on knee jerk reactions to one or two bad situations instead of a case by case evaluation. If the home visit is a vital part of it, okay.....but it still didn't prevent that goofy lady from kicking that poor dog to the outside simply because he pooped in the house. Yes our frustration is apparent, and we're just getting started. We're not sure what to think at the moment.......

Enuf said.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

In your search, don't rule out the possibility of finding a dog and having it transported to you. In the last year or so, GRF has transported Marlene's Dillon from Jenna in FL to AZ where she picked him up, and before that transported a dog from Jenna in FL all the way up the East Coast to Canada !!!!! It can be done.... there are alot of fantastic, giving people here.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> In your search, don't rule out the possibility of finding a dog and having it transported to you. In the last year or so, GRF has transported Marlene's Dillon from Jenna in FL to AZ where she picked him up, and before that transported a dog from Jenna in FL all the way up the East Coast to Canada !!!!! It can be done.... there are alot of fantastic, giving people here.


 
Yes there are a lot of good people here. My question is .....were the rescues involved in these cross country ventures?


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Nope, the dogs were not placed through 'official' rescues. Jenna did her own rescues.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Kelbys'Dad said:


> Yes there are a lot of good people here. My question is .....were the rescues involved in these cross country ventures?



They were not done through rescue organizations. In my case with Dillon, Jenna was informed of a dog that needed a home and we arranged the transport to me.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I've been rejected (not by a Golden rescue) because I have an intact female in the house. Well.....she's a show dog! And the dog I wanted to rescue would have been neutered anyway.

THAT, IMO is an excuse to not allow a dog to go to a good home because of a "political" agenda. Some rescues believe ALL dogs should be neutered or spayed...no matter what.

Didn't matter much...within a month, we had TWO (came as a pair) new rescues in our home and they DID come from a Golden rescue (Adopt a Golden Atlanta), which is several hundred miles (about 13 hrs) across the US. We had to go and get them, which we did, immediately...but they've been here now for 2.5 years. Oh....and neither is a Golden. LOL One is a Newf and one a Toller.

One thing for sure....the money (a good deal of it) that I had contributed to the original rescue stopped immediately and the rescue we adopted from gets those funds, and will, for as long as we're able to donate.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

lotta people go to Craiglist to rehome their dog because they want to meet new owners. I would have loved to go the rescue route, but I know we'd never be approved (no fence). People ask $ for their dogs, but in many cases, to assure genuine interest in wanting the animal. The people we got Bridger from tried to wave off the $ after they met us/saw home...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm sorry they rejected you. This happened to someone I know and instead of turning to a breeder, they even checked out the local shelter, they then turned to a pet store. I'm sure this is frustrating.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Please don't let that one rescue taint your feeling towards all rescues. We are not all the same and we don't all have the same rules. If one doesn't work, move on to the next one and let it go. Like I said, I would be turned down by our SPCA in a heartbeat, but I don't hold it against them. They have guidelines and I don't meet those guidelines. No harm, no foul.


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Please understand we are not against rescues and in no way are we trying to degrade their purpose. I'm sure most all are staffed by caring people trying to do their best, and I'm sure our one instance is not representative of the whole. 

*We thank* *everyone* for the comments and suggestions!

Time to move on............ :wave:


----------

